# World in Conflict startet nicht



## darksplinter (25. November 2007)

Nachdem ich World in COnflict installiert habe und es starte kommt das herstellerlogeo (welches schon strak ruckkelt) und dann stürzt das spiel ab(kann es mit dem task manager killen)

ich habe schon mehrmals neu installiert...


----------

